# Gastangler mitnehmen..



## torte81 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gehört das ab es ab diesem Jahr erlaubt ist 3mal im Jahr kostenlos einen Angelkollegen  mitzunehmen wenn man Besitzer des großen Vispas ist.(3mal jeweils jemand anderen) Ich hatte auch schon irgendwo dazu einen link gesehen. Finde ihn aber leider nicht mehr.. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Danke


----------



## schmitzi (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gastangler mitnehmen..*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/meevistoestemming-bestellen.html

Wichtig: Beim Geburtsdatum keine Punkte sondern Striche verwenden, sonst klappt es nicht.


----------



## torte81 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gastangler mitnehmen..*

#6 Danke.. Genau den link habe ich gesucht.


----------

